# You lookin' at ME???



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

A deer ran across the street in front of me and my dog this morning.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

If you bow hunt you can hunt on me here in ky they are killing my garden, grapes, blueberries, raspberries and every thing else they eat


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I caught this guy and his buddies this morning in an abandoned alfalfa field -

That's one fantastic animal and photo!
he would make about ten, 10, of our puny southern california deer.

Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Good pic Barry. 



> We have a lottery system for deer and elk tags, and I didn't draw one


Roll over here to Texas in Nov. I am in a 1 buck 2 doe county. I get to shoot the buck though.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

slickbrightspear said:


> If you bow hunt you can hunt on me here in ky they are killing my garden, grapes, blueberries, raspberries and every thing else they eat


How are they getting your raspberries? Here unless you fence they will take out everything, but the raspberries they leave alone.

Camp


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

I have about 11 acres of ground I routinely see about 12 to 15 deer a day on it they are overpopulated I take as many a year as I can and put them in the freezer and get my friends to take some to but since most people only want the trophy bucks they are overpopulated and they eat anything which includes eating the tops of my raspberry plants.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

here we can take 3does and a buck. 4 days ago I had to wait while a doe finally moved her fawn out of my driveway so I could get to the house after work. The fawn was so newborn it could barely walk the deer are beautiful but way overpopulated here.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

I know localy they are like rabbits. See them every day. In the spring just before bud break it is normal in my area to drive 10 miles in a loop and see 50-90 in their little heards of 10-40. They are nice to have around but they decimate my fruit trees. Funny thing is I never see them on my property, only the damage.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Yes, lookin' at ye, and thinking about chicken fried backstrap, brown gravy, mashed tators, and garden fresh vegetables.

Danny


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

call me Johnny come lately. Got my fruit trees. I put a fence around them and the blueberries. Got my potatoes, I covered them, got my beans, I put fencing over the top. I did manage to put fence over the pepper plants before they could get those. I may have a picture of the doe and fawn to post if it comes out. need a few more bees to pose so I can finish the roll and get it developed.


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I have heard that the deer didn't have many acorns this past winter, and other forage was scare. They came through my Christmas tree farm like brush saws
and damaged or destroyed at least 80 of my Fraser firs. Some of the trees are shooting out at the top - I'm hoping they will come back from there, as most of them were going to be ready for sale in about 2 years. :doh:


----------

